# fEARful Bass Cabinet Builds



## Dekker (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm surprised no-one has posted any fEARful bass cabinet builds - the ultimate DIY bass cabinet! Then again, I don't think I've seen any bass cabinet builds here at all, so perhaps that's because we're in the minority here  *So, HAS anyone built one for themselves*?

Anyway, just finishing up on a white 1212/6 fEARful, and have started on two more cabinets - a 12/6/1 and a 15/6/1 simultaneously. The challenge so far has been to keep the pieces separated. Next step is the actual glue-up!

I definitely recommend any bassists wanting to build their own cabinets to check out fEARful™ enclosures for bass/drums/keys
I'm having trouble adding pics (darned firewalls!) but the links above will get you to build logs.


----------



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

You are very industrious!

I have a 15/6/1 that I did in a foam/ply composite as well as a 12/6/1 done in 3/8 (9mm) Baltic Birch. I power them with a Carvin BX1500 that puts 900 watts into an 8 ohm cab. These cabs are fantastic.

I took some photos of the 12/6 build but was too lazy to get them posted anywhere.


----------



## Dekker (Jul 14, 2011)

Finally got that white 1212/6 fEARful completed...

But Dug Dog, that composite 15/6 sounds interesting! No pics of that?? Was it an epoxy shell or two layers of ply sandwiching the foam?

You really should get those pics uploaded


----------



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

I posted some stuff on the composite cab here.

http://www.talkbass.com/wiki/index.php/Dug_dog

I also made some fibreglass/foam panels to try out a new 15/6 design, but in 18 months or so, I haven't made any progress beyond cutting the panels. The planning was mostly done, but the time and ambition were somewhat lacking.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a wild looking cab


----------



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Tanks. I've had it in that form for some time and, if all goes according to plan, I'm gonna put some Duratex and a more robust grille on it in the next few days. These fEARful DIY designs have created quite a phenomenon and, as far as I can tell, they're definitely all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice. I've heard a bit about the fEARful's over the years. I built a couple of cabinets a few years ago. Still use the 1x15 but stole the speaker from the 1x12" to fix a blown vocal wedge. 

Would love the 1515/66 the site has pictured.


----------



## Dekker (Jul 14, 2011)

james on bass said:


> Would love the 1515/66 the site has pictured.


I just finished a 1515/66/1 for a client - and wish I could keep it, cuz that'd be all the cab I could ever want. I encourage anyone looking for a large cab to consider making themselves a fEARful. It's a nice light cab design with performance above many commercial cabs!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have read a few build reports and I agree these are amazing cabs!
That one posted above must be 8-10 sized but with less speakers it is probably much lighter.


----------



## Dekker (Jul 14, 2011)

Bevo said:


> ...must be 8-10 sized but with less speakers it is probably much lighter.


It is almost the same dimensions as an Ampeg SVT-810E, and is *over 30 lbs* lighter (even with an added tweeter and horn).

Add to that the superior power handling (RMS and peak) and increased sensitivity...

Build one, you won't regret it! (And it's fun to do see your own work in action)

Dekker


----------

